# How to play Chopin's etude no 3 in E major op 10?



## solkorset (May 26, 2011)

I take pleasure in comparing a host of different interpretations, looking for my own vision. I sort of know how it ought to be played, by I don't play myself anymore. Pity. Do you understand Chopin's poetry? Yes, it's about poetry now. Do you possess his romantic longing in your heart? Can you recommend a recording of this study?

Here are the recordings I listened to so far:

- Louis Lortie
- Perahia, Murray
- Lugansky, Nikolai
- Browning, John
- Arrau, Claudio
- Gavrilov, Andrei
- Tomassi, Giorgia
- Anievas, Agustin
- Hobson, Ian
- Szekely, Istvan
- Simon, Abbey
- Borac, Luiza
- Novaes, Guiomar
- Mursky, Eugene
- Del Pino, Daniel
- Jimin Lee, Joanna
- Cherkassky, Shura
- Virsaladze, Elisso
- Zayas, Juana
- Stanev, Vesselin
- Perlemuter, Vlado
- Sonoda, Takahiro
- Kempf, Freddy
- Backhaus, Wilhelm
- Berzins, Gints
- Kolly, Karl-Andreas
- Kvapil, Radoslav
- Haase, Erika

Of all these I was happy with only ONE. Yes, a single one. Can you spot it? Do you want Chopin's music the way I do? Amazing that none of these many wellknown pianists understands Chopin. Except for that single one. 

But if you know an ideal recording that is not on the list, please tell me!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I´ve listened so many recordings of this etude too, being one of my favorites for many years.
Recently I listened to Lang Lang rendition and I was blown away. Try it here:










Another great recording is on Pollini´s classic album:










Both available on Spotify


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

solkorset said:


> I take pleasure in comparing a host of different interpretations, looking for my own vision. I sort of know how it ought to be played, by I don't play myself anymore. Pity. Do you understand Chopin's poetry? Yes, it's about poetry now. Do you possess his romantic longing in your heart? Can you recommend a recording of this study?
> 
> Here are the recordings I listened to so far:
> 
> ...


You liked Cherkassky. You should try Sofronitsky, Ashkenazy and Richter.


----------



## solkorset (May 26, 2011)

Heliogabo said:


> I´ve listened so many recordings of this etude too, being one of my favorites for many years.
> Recently I listened to Lang Lang rendition and I was blown away. Try it here:
> 
> Another great recording is on Pollini´s classic album:
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I listened to Lang Lang, and he really tries hard, .... and fails.

I've got the Pollini CD. Have listened to it a number of times. I'm not happy with it, I'm afraid. Technically he is second to none, but he plays the etudes as exercises. The playing is mechanical, hard and heartless. I've tried to learn to like his way of playing them, but I just can't. He was a communist at the time he did that recording and it shines through. I love his preludes op 28 however.

I forgot to mention that the first recording of the etudes I ever heard was by Tamas Vasary. I still have fond memories of it and I know he plays them well.


----------



## solkorset (May 26, 2011)

Mandryka said:


> You liked Cherkassky. You should try Sofronitsky, Ashkenazy and Richter.


No, it wasn't Cherkassky. Nobody will ever guess: Luiza Borac. She looks pathetic, but don't look at her face, listen to her playing this etude (can't vouch for the other ones though). She is polish and it may help.

Sofronitsky, yes. I've got two Soviet LPs where he plays Scriabin. Never heard him play Chopin. I will! Ashkenazy recorded all of Chopin and I've got two of the LPs. He never came close to my dream of Chopin. He is an able pianist, for sure, but he leaves my heart cold. Richter, of course. Nobody can argue with him. But I still haven't heard him play this study. I'll try to find it.

Thanks.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

solkorset said:


> No, it wasn't Cherkassky. Nobody will ever guess: Luiza Borac. She looks pathetic, but don't look at her face, listen to her playing this etude (can't vouch for the other ones though). She is polish and it may help.
> 
> Sofronitsky, yes. I've got two Soviet LPs where he plays Scriabin. Never heard him play Chopin. I will! Ashkenazy recorded all of Chopin and I've got two of the LPs. He never came close to my dream of Chopin. He is an able pianist, for sure, but he leaves my heart cold. Richter, of course. Nobody can argue with him. But I still haven't heard him play this study. I'll try to find it.
> 
> Thanks.


Luiza Borac is very good, thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## solkorset (May 26, 2011)

Mandryka said:


> You liked Cherkassky. You should try Sofronitsky, Ashkenazy and Richter.


Addenda to the above: Now I've listened to Sofronitsky play Chopin. Couldn't find this etude but a nocturne, mazurkas and waltzes. I find them no good.

I found a recording of Richter playing this etude in concert from the early 60ies. Yet another miss. He doesn't hit it. In my humble opinion and to my soul.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't know if it's _ideal_, but it is certainly enjoyable.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

solkorset said:


> Addenda to the above: Now I've listened to Sofronitsky play Chopin. Couldn't find this etude but a nocturne, mazurkas and waltzes. I find them no good.
> 
> I found a recording of Richter playing this etude in concert from the early 60ies. Yet another miss. He doesn't hit it. In my humble opinion and to my soul.


Thank you for putting me right. I won't waste my time with them again.


----------



## solkorset (May 26, 2011)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't know if it's _ideal_, but it is certainly enjoyable.


Thanks for this tip  A startling young talent indeed! I listened to the 3 first op 10. The 2 first were good, but the one in E major is all wrong. Leider! But this young man has plenty of time to develop and mature.

PS. Who wrote your signature poem? Much truth in that! Maybe everything good in me flows from my musicality.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

solkorset said:


> Amazing that none of these many wellknown pianists understands Chopin. Except for that single one.


Can you explain what it is about Luiza Borac's interpretation you find so distinctly different from all the others?


----------



## solkorset (May 26, 2011)

Balthazar said:


> Can you explain what it is about Luiza Borac's interpretation you find so distinctly different from all the others?


Her poetry! She has the intrinsic character of the piece in her heart and manages to express it. Many of the other players just don't have a clue; they feel nothing and express nothing. They just play the notes and gets it over with.


----------

